# HowTo: Enable Variable refresh rate (FreeSync)



## Alexander88207 (Mar 7, 2021)

*Requirements:*

- Mesa 19 (graphics/mesa-libs & graphics/mesa-dri 19) or better

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu 19 or better

- linux-5.0-drm or better (That would be graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod or better at this time of writing)

- An AMDGPU & Monitor with FreeSync Support  (Obviously)

*Enabling FreeSync:*


Create an /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/amdgpu.conf with the following content:


```
Section "Device"

Identifier "Card0"

Driver "amdgpu"

Option "VariableRefresh" "true"

EndSection
```

2. Reboot and check if VRR/FreeSync is enabled

You can check if its enabled by running xrandr --prop from x11/xrandr in the terminal and see if vrr_cable = 1







And/Or taking a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if you can find `(**) AMDGPU(0): Option "VariableRefresh" "true"`

That's it & have fun!


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 25, 2021)

Update: Variable Refresh Rate have been added in Xorg 21.1.0.

That means if that version arrives the ports then xf86-video-amdgpu gets optional but still have to enabled manually with an config that is using `Driver "modesetting"` .

Also compositors have to be turn off!


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 6, 2022)

This topic now lives at https://wiki.freebsd.org/AlexanderVereeken/FreeSync


----------



## hunter0one (Sep 6, 2022)

I did as you suggested and removed TearFree, with just VariableRefresh on. It seems to work.


----------

